# The american pickers find an autocycle with the “double duty fork”!



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 24, 2011)

THE AMERICAN PICKERS FIND AN AUTOCYCLE WITH THE “DOUBLE DUTY FORK”!

THIS ATTACHED PHOTO IS OF THE DOUBLE DUTY FORK ON THE 1938 AUTOCYCLE
MIKE WOLFE FOUND ON THE HISTORY CHANNEL TELEVISION SHOW.







I HAD BEEN A SCHWINN COLLECTOR FOR OVER 10 YEARS BEFORE I SAW A REAL
“DOUBLE DUTY FORK” AND IT WAS 20 YEARS BEFORE I WAS ABLE TO OWN AND
ENJOY THE “DOUBLE DUTY FORK”. NOW IS THE TIME FOR ME TO PASS IT ON TO THE
NEXT SCHWINN COLLECTOR, WHO WOULD LIKE TO HAVE, HOLD AND OWN AND
USE THE “DOUBLE DUTY FORK”, SINCE I DO NOT HAVE A DELUXE 1938-39 BOYS
AUTOCYCLE BICYCLE, “WHICH IT DOES FIT CORRECTLY” TO PUT IT ON.

I FIRST POSTED THE “DOUBLE DUTY FORK” ON THE CABE WEB SITE FOR ADOPTION.
THE IMMEDIATE MEMBER RESPONSE WAS THAT IT WAS A CUT DOWN FORK FROM
A BOYS 20 INCH FRAME FORK OR A GIRLS FORK, BOTH WITH TALLER HEAD TUBES.
WELL, LO AND BEHOLD; I THINK I NEED TO OFFER SOME HISTORY & PROVENANCE!

THE HISTORY OF THIS “DOUBLE DUTY FORK” FIRST BEGAN IN 1938, WHEN THE
ARNOLD SCHWINN & CO. OFFERED A NEW DELUXE AUTOCYCLE WITH THIS UNIQUE
LOCKING “DOUBLE DUTY FORK” BOTH ON BOYS AND GIRLS BIKES. BOTH THE
LOCKING AND NON LOCKING FORKS WERE AVAILABLE AS OPTIONS ON OTHER
SCHWINN BIKES. THIS IS THE SAME YEAR THAT ARNOLD SCHWINN PRODUCED
THE NEW 1938 “KNEE ACTION” SPRING FORK.

WELL, AS THE STORY GOES THE “DOUBLE DUTY FORK” WAS ECLIPSED BY THE NEW
“KNEE ACTION” SPRING FORK AND THE “DOUBLE DUTY FORK” WAS PHASED OUT
IN 1939. THE RUMORED REASON WAS THAT THE “DOUBLE DUTY FORK” FORK WAS CRACKING AT THE FIXED CONNECTION AT WHAT WE NORMALLY CALL THE CROWN
AND THE LOCATION OF THE PIVOT BOLT ON THE SPRING FORK. THEREFORE THIS
FORK WAS ONLY AVAILABLE FOR TWO YEARS ON SCHWINN BICYCLES BECOMING
A HIGHLY DESIRABLE AND UNIQUE FORK FOR SCHWINN COLLECTORS AS WAS HIGHLIGHTED ON THE AMERICAN PICKERS PROGRAM BY MIKE WOLFE. THE
ATTACHED SCHWINN AD PAGE SHOWS THE NEW AUTOCYCLE DELUXE WITH THE
NEW “DOUBLE DUTY FORK”.





THE ORIGIN OF MY “DOUBLE DUTY FORK” MAY WELL BE DUBIOUS, SINCE I BOUGHT
IT IN 2009, FROM A WELL KNOWN WEST COAST SCHWINN COLLECTOR, WHO IN TURN
BOUGHT IT FROM ANOTHER WELL KNOWN WEST COAST SCHWINN COLLECTOR. SO,
THEREFORE THIS IS THE BEGINNING OF MY KNOWLEDEGE ON THE PROVENANCE
OF MY “DOUBLE DUTY FORK”. PICTURES AGAIN SHOWN HERE OF MY FORK, WHICH
DOES HAVE A FEW CHIPS FROM THREE YEARS OF DISPLAY AT BIKE SHOW AND SWAP
MEETS, I WOULD LIKE ANOTHER COLLECTOR TO ENJOY.





SO, ANYONE INTERESTED IN ACQUIRING THIS BEAUTY PLEASE EMAIL ME DIRECT
WITH AN OFFER. Wespinchot@yahoo.com IF YOU WANT MORE PICTURES, JUST ASK.
WES PINCHOT
FENDER DOCTOR


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 1, 2011)

Please bump to top!


----------

